# Not Intentionally Starting Early Friday Thread



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

And I got this today. Will do better pic later.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice Paul. What a superb dial


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Very nice, Paul.









But I thought you had owned all the Rolex sports models already..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

born t said:


> Very nice, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite Born.

Now just the Seadweller & Yatchmaster to go now...................


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I like that Rolex too. It looks more like a Seiko and less than a traditional Rolex!

(Ok, I am gone...







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One of my new ones today - Vintage Omega Seamaster 120m :


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Russian" Slava made in China with 17 jewel Chinese "standard" movement







.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing this new, "retro series" Timex today. For those who are familiar with the first Timex Electrics, you will notice that the case has the same shape as those made in 1962 - except for the crown; those first Electrics were back-set. This is a comfy watch!


















Knut

PS! Nice Rolex Explorer Mrcrowley!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My new shiny Stowa Marine today.










Mrcrowley, that is one nice watch! The Explorer 1 is my personal favourite Rolex.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights









So am wearing my official Night Duty Watch









There may be no lume but the large size and contrasty dial make it perfect for low light situations









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*










I`m not keen on the strap but I`ve failed to locate a suitable non-leather replacement for it









BTW I rather like that Timex Knut and I love that Stowa `Q`


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still O&W Flieger today.

Changed to a croc strap. Looks classier methinks


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

1970 Omega Seamaster Chronostop Cal 865


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Oris today


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

marius said:


> I like that Rolex too. It looks more like a Seiko and less than a traditional Rolex!
> 
> (Ok, I am gone...
> 
> ...


Yes I thought it looked good for a Rolex too!









Very cool looking watch......so much neater without the date.

Best regards David

Oh yeah....again today it's X-33 time.....when I get home....who knows? Later.........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have no pic of what I am wearing,but I will tell you anyway









Near NOS 1960's Omega Constelation Chronometer,silver dial.On a NOS Omega bracelet.









Oh forgot to add.Its not a quartz


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have no pic of what I am wearing,but I will tell you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need a pic, that sounds very tasty


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I have no pic of what I am wearing,but I will tell you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it in my mind's eye







. Very nice, but you should put some clothes on Alex







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I will get a pic done later,as soon as I give it a good rub


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Nice Rolex, Paul.

Russian for me today.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Longines for me today.










Have a great weekend everyone.

I'll be watching Korea v's Switzerland on an big screen outdoors

with millions of other 'Red Devils' in downtown Seoul at 4:am Saturday morning.

Alexus


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Beautiful watch, Paul, probably the Rolex I'd most like to own (I have a Zeno Explorer to keep the cravings at bay...).

Omega Aqua Terra Chronograph for me:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lovely Omega.If I could be arsed and wanted to get into debt for a watch,that I would sell at a massive loss a few months later,then I would buy one.

Cracking watch,best one in the thread so far.

No offence


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this today

bowie


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Lovely Omega.If I could be arsed and wanted to get into debt for a watch,that I would sell at a massive loss a few months later,then I would buy one.
> 
> Cracking watch,best one in the thread so far.
> 
> No offence


Absolutely no offence taken! I had a really big bonus last year and wanted a really good watch to mark it. As I had the cash, I got the Omega. I think it cost me about 3 times as much as the next most expensive watch I own. I love the blued steel hands and indices and how they change colour in the light, so thanks for the compliment!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> And I got this today. Will do better pic later.


Nearly the same, apart from Â£1700


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT Chronometer on black alligator today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive also been wearing this as well.. im determined not to wear one on each wrist!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

O&W for me today


















Really love those vintage Seamaster's that are up for today's thread


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

chrisb said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > And I got this today. Will do better pic later.
> ...


Well, if they were not great watches I guess there wouldn't be the 'homages' would there?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This for me today


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it is this










and this










Don't ya just love those 29's


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> This for me today










You flasher I see you went for the additional option of a touch then


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I meant torch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

still the one watch i grab when i want to slap on a nice big un!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Seiko Black Monster for me today


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

nchall said:


> Nice Rolex, Paul.
> 
> Russian for me today.
> 
> ...


nchall, i looked at those about a year ago (ont' interweb, i don't they are everyone's cup of char but i think they are beautiful-well done









i'm getting boring now, still got the 6309 on, glad i didn't polish it up or i probably wouldn't wear it


















have a great weekend










regards, john.

btw, is the watch huge as it looks like it uses a pocket watch movement??


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Guys.. not been around much lately, but looking to make ammends









This one just came in from Japan yesterday..



















Took it off the bracelet, (which was a right wasname to get off!), and stuck it on leather. Very nice quality and kinda "budget GS" looks.

Have a great weekend all

Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

r1ch said:


> Hi Guys.. not been around much lately, but looking to make ammends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rich, I have the same watch (brilliant aren't they?) and I'm struggling to find a leather strap to suit it. What do you have it on there? Looks burgundy?


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Apologies for the lousy cameraphone shot, but today I will be mainly playing with these:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Currently this










but may change later to


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

8.32 said:


> Apologies for the lousy cameraphone shot, but today I will be mainly playing with these:


If your going to tease us with the red devil, at least get a decent camera!









Best regards David


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Seiko 6105-8110 on a RLT mesh... Running very sweetly... A lovely ex-JoT watch... But I'm going to strap on my 7002-7000 this afternoon because it needs to be worn / wound up this weekend...









Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

quoll said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Agree.

A bit better shot.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> nchall said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Rolex, Paul.
> ...


Thanks John. It is big - 42mm housing a Molnija pocket watch movement. Display back too :-










Had it about a year now - Roy is an agent for Poljot International watches and he found it for me at a much better price than you can find elsewhere.









It's my favourite watch ( thanks agin Roy - you're the best !)

Regards,

Nick


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bought from a fellow forum member and worn virtually non stop,i love it


















sorry pic is upside down


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

No picture as today I am wearing a beat up Pulsar Titanium with broken winder, scratched face and bi-color strap with the colour worn off. Well, I am painting the porch


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

nchall said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > nchall said:
> ...


Its a fantastic colour mate, whats the case made of ? lovely movement as well.

good old G10 today (me roadwatch) waiting till tomorrow to put on one of my fellow tourists.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> This for me today


Jason,stop it.Cease the staged Military& dive watch type pics.Have you been hanging about on other forums


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the artist in me









I told him to leave but he wont go


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Told who to go


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The artist in me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Really


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

This today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Seiko 6105-8110 on a RLT mesh... Running very sweetly... A lovely ex-JoT watch... But I'm going to strap on my 7002-7000 this afternoon because it needs to be worn / wound up this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike have you got any pictures of the 6105 on mesh







really interested to see what \ how they go together


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Got this on today:










I'm off to China again next week so hoping to pick up some oddities whilst there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Got up half an hour ago, scanned my shelves and picked up this









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*










Working again tonight so it`ll be back on with the Night Watch later...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Today, I have mostly been wearing this!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> And I got this today. Will do better pic later.


Class Paul, just class







well done mate









Been wearing a Doxa Sub750T Caribbean for the last two days


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko 6105-8110 on a RLT mesh... Running very sweetly... A lovely ex-JoT watch... But I'm going to strap on my 7002-7000 this afternoon because it needs to be worn / wound up this weekend...
> ...


A couple of very quick pix...



























Mike


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Zodiac SSW (most recent vintage) today IOT counter all the new pseudo-Seawolves and other Zodiacs out there! No photo, at work just now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike for the pics of the 6105, looks good


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

24hr Poljot for me to day








and not one of my customers noticed it was "showing the wrong time"


















Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Thanks Mike for the pics of the 6105, looks good


Thx Phil.

It's a lovely example of the model... That started me buying/wearing Seikos & it's still one of my favourites... Despite my also having a 62MAS & a 1000m Tuna! [Acquired by my other 1/2 whose quite understanding about my errrrrrrr collection!]

The Mesh when it's off the wrist does look a bit small and lightweight but when it's on the wrist it keeps the 6105-8110 in check, The Mesh is only just over Â£10 & it's actually a surprisingly good bracelet, I've been very pleased with it...























Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been as sick as a dog since Wednesday night







I thought today was Thursday.









For me.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

started the day with










Then changed to










for the garden and beer thang...


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> And I got this today. Will do better pic later.


A belated snap!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

raysablade said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > And I got this today. Will do better pic later.
> ...


Excellent









What do you think of yours?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

When I had mine(Explorer)I found it the only Sport Rolex,that looked good on a strap,instead of the Oyster.They look good on a Bond Nato,or Grey Nato.

Makes them look veru unRolex like


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> raysablade said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


If I'm honest nothing else comes close. It was the first serious watch I bought and I'd had to wait nearly a year for the dealer to get one in. I looked at a Submariner, IWC Mk XV, a Seadweller and a few Omegas whilst I was waiting but knew this was the one for me.

Its the only watch I've got that presents the "forget what you came for" problem; i.e you look at it and spend so long admiring the complete perfection that you forget to tell the time.

I could go on but I think you get the picture.

Incidently, in terms of the watches it stopped me buying the Â£1950 I spent on mine has been an absolute bargain.


----------

